# One Up carbon handlebar experience.



## evobeaner (Aug 16, 2008)

I was wondering if any of the heavier guys here have experience with this handlebar? I am about 335 lbs and just got a new Transition Patrol that came with a Raceface Chester that feels really good and comfortable. I messaged the folks at One Up and they said it would not be a problem. The only reason I am contemplating this is for the weight savings to try and keep up with way faster friends. Every little bit helps right. I used to be 380 lbs and am working on the rider mod as much as possible.
There are some carbon bar horror stories with other manufacturers so there's that also that makes one reluctant.
Thank you.


----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

A carbon bar will not make you faster. One crash can compromise that bar and you not even know it until you take a big hit and it snaps and you faceplant into your stem. Not worth the risk. I'll NEVER run a carbon bar and I'm 245lbs.


----------



## masonmoa (Jul 11, 2011)

Well man, if the manufacturer gives you the thumbs up, then I don't see why it would be a problem. As for clydes riding carbon bars, I don't share the same sentiment previously mentioned. I was your weight when I began running carbon bars, and am now 60lbs lighter, and I have Enve bars on my bikes and ran Easton bars before that. I just suggest buying ones that are rated for DH. And I did just replace a handlebar after a recent fall. It's probably still fine, but better safe than sorry....


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Aluminum fails catastrophically just the same. A lighter bar will definitely not make you faster. 

Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


----------



## spaightlabs (Dec 3, 2011)

If you are spending money to make your bike lighter, spend it on wheels. 2 to 1 advantage saving rotational weight versus non-rotational weight.

How much weight savings on the bars? About a royale with cheese worth?


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

I've run carbon bars for a while. I did replace a Raceface next R bar with a OneUp. The weight savings? A set of bars is not going to make enough of a difference to change your speed. The OneUps, however, have been noticeably kinder to my arms after some time in the chunk.


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

First, good job on the weight loss. My suggestion, keep the bar you have until you get close to your target weight. The bar that feels good today may be way too stiff feeling if you are 250 pounds.


----------



## inonjoey (Jul 19, 2011)

WHALENARD said:


> Aluminum fails catastrophically just the same. A lighter bar will definitely not make you faster.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


Both of these statements are true. That said, I run aluminum because it's cheaper.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

If you want the carbon...get the carbon. But DO NOT ever think about weight saving on your drivetrain or frame. Big dudes need heavy and robust parts, period.


----------



## evobeaner (Aug 16, 2008)

Thank you guys for the advice. I think waiting and to keep on losing this weight is the smartest move. 


spaightlabs said:


> If you are spending money to make your bike lighter, spend it on wheels. 2 to 1 advantage saving rotational weight versus non-rotational weight.
> 
> How much weight savings on the bars? About a royale with cheese worth?


Sound advice bro. Applies to race cars and makes more sense for us with less horsepower.


----------



## evobeaner (Aug 16, 2008)

Cary said:


> First, good job on the weight loss. My suggestion, keep the bar you have until you get close to your target weight. The bar that feels good today may be way too stiff feeling if you are 250 pounds.


Thank you man. This is the way to go.


----------



## evobeaner (Aug 16, 2008)

dysfunction said:


> I've run carbon bars for a while. I did replace a Raceface next R bar with a OneUp. The weight savings? A set of bars is not going to make enough of a difference to change your speed. The OneUps, however, have been noticeably kinder to my arms after some time in the chunk.


Thats one of the reasons i was thinking about them also. Longer rides with less hand numbness.


----------



## ChefLeo (Sep 16, 2018)

evobeaner said:


> I was wondering if any of the heavier guys here have experience with this handlebar? I am about 335 lbs and just got a new Transition Patrol that came with a Raceface Chester that feels really good and comfortable. I messaged the folks at One Up and they said it would not be a problem. The only reason I am contemplating this is for the weight savings to try and keep up with way faster friends. Every little bit helps right. I used to be 380 lbs and am working on the rider mod as much as possible.
> There are some carbon bar horror stories with other manufacturers so there's that also that makes one reluctant.
> Thank you.


Awesome job on your weight loss, keep it up!

Whenever I upgrade or modify something I'm always that much more excited to ride so I'd say go for it. I'm currently using enve m6 and a whisky 35 whiteout any issues so I cannot comment on oneup but if their engineers say it's good to go I would trust that.


----------



## evobeaner (Aug 16, 2008)

ChefLeo said:


> Awesome job on your weight loss, keep it up!
> 
> Whenever I upgrade or modify something I'm always that much more excited to ride so I'd say go for it. I'm currently using enve m6 and a whisky 35 whiteout any issues so I cannot comment on oneup but if their engineers say it's good to go I would trust that.


Thank you ChefLeo


----------



## Pipeliner (Oct 30, 2018)

I weigh 240 and have a set of One up riser bars in my Sight. Weight savings is minimal but man, do they ride nice. Take a great deal of chatter and abuse out of aggressive riding. Your hands and wrists will thank you.


----------



## evobeaner (Aug 16, 2008)

Pipeliner said:


> I weigh 240 and have a set of One up riser bars in my Sight. Weight savings is minimal but man, do they ride nice. Take a great deal of chatter and abuse out of aggressive riding. Your hands and wrists will thank you.


Thank you for the tip bro.


----------



## wg (Dec 20, 2003)

Pipeliner said:


> I weigh 240 and have a set of One up riser bars in my Sight. Weight savings is minimal but man, do they ride nice. Take a great deal of chatter and abuse out of aggressive riding. Your hands and wrists will thank you.


I can echo this comment ( I'm also at 240 w/o gear). My Knolly came with the Chromag bar. While stiff, it beat me up. Swapped in the One Up bar and am quite happy with the improved feel. As a bonus, it "forced" me pick up a proper torque wrench set so I could properly install the bar. (always looking for an excuse for more toys).


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

I’m 225. The OneUps were too flexy for me on my AM bike and I do get wrist pain. They are going on my rigid. If you don’t have pain, stick with alloy. I never broke a carbon bar in the past 15 years. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RatBikeRod (Jun 27, 2019)

You may want to check out Deity Speedway Carbon bars. I just put one on my Trek Stache 7 for both the dampening and the width. But I am 6'6" 255 lbs. I am not worried about snapping them.








DEITY ::: SPEEDWAY 35 CARBON HANDLEBAR - 30mm RISE


The DEITY Speedway Carbon Handlebar /// What is speed? In a physical sense, speed is the rate at which someone or something is able to operate, or the distance traveled per unit of time. But to most of us speed is a feeling, an exhilarating edge of your



www.deitycomponents.com


----------

